# The last of Doolittle's Raiders has passed away



## DGM (Apr 18, 2019)

The last remaining member of the Doolittle Raid past away at age 103.  He was the copilot of the lead plane. 
A true American hero.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 18, 2019)

I recommend you read General Jimmy Doolittle's autobiography entitled I _Could Never_ Be So _Lucky Again_.  VERY good read.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 18, 2019)

Brave men and definitely hero's. Color shot is a painting I believe, but, it's still a great shot. Salute to those brave men.


----------

